# 300 grain 10mm?



## Abr

I'm relatively new to glock, but I'm wondering if they'll survive firing 300 grain fmj projectiles from a 10mm auto cartridge. The 300 grain round is a less common round used because it's less sensitive to wind, which is useful for outdoor conditions.

The only thing I've heard about glock is that they tend to explode if loaded with exposed lead rounds due to the rifling, but I have not heard anything about heavy rounds.

I'm guessing I'd need a stronger recoil spring, but would that be enough and is that even available?

Note: google and search function didn't generate any answers.


----------



## DJ Niner

I've never heard of a 300 grain bullet or load in 10mm caliber; the heaviest I've heard of was a 230 grain bullet. Based on my experience and a little research, I don't think it's possible to safely load a 300 grain jacketed bullet in this caliber to any decent/useful velocity. Even if a safe load powder charge could be found to drive such a heavy bullet, the bullet itself would have to be specially designed with a tapered base to prevent the case from bulging when the case web begins to thicken, which would cause difficulties in chambering.

For an idea of some of the variables involved in making/loading such a heavy bullet, I'd recommend reviewing this discussion thread over at Glock Talk:

anyone intrested in heavy 10mm bullets, read this and give me some input. - Glock Talk


----------



## Abr

Very interesting reading, thanks for the input.


----------



## HK Dan

Well, a 300 grain bullet would be awfully long (since it can't be bigger around). That puts the base a lot farther into the case, which ups the pressure quite a bit. Now, I hadn't heard of a 230 grain 10mm bullet before. The largest I'm aware of is a 200 grainer. You would definately be on the cutting edgewith that load. Of course, most folks on that cutting edge get cut, so be careful. <g>


----------



## DJ Niner

Don't feel left out; until I did some research for this thread, I hadn't heard of a 10mm 230 grain load either. 
It must be real, though, because MidwayUSA is selling it in two different flavors:

JHP:
DoubleTap Ammunition 10mm Auto 230 Grain Equalizer Jacketed Hollow Point Box of 50 - MidwayUSA

Gas-checked lead WFN:
DoubleTap Ammunition 10mm Auto 230 Grain Lead Wide Flat Nose Gas Check Box of 50 - MidwayUSA


----------



## HK Dan

Wow DJ--Thanks!I didn't know they existed and was ready to throw the BS towel in on this one. That's gotta be a long bullet. The 200 grain scares me a little.


----------



## Texcowboy

As far as Glocks "exploding" with unjacketed lead rounds, Glocks rifiling is such that lead builds up in the grooves. You can buy an aftermarket barrel from LoneWolf or one of the other brands and shoot lead rounds with no problem. I think I will keep the 180 gr as my top load with my G20. It should handle a Zombie attack just fine.:mrgreen:


----------



## HK Dan

That's the popular myth Tex. If ya read Chapter 4 of "The GLOCK in Competition" he does an outstanding analasys of the issue. It's not the polygonal rifling that causes the problem!


----------



## Abr

DJ Niner said:


> JHP:
> DoubleTap Ammunition 10mm Auto 230 Grain Equalizer Jacketed Hollow Point Box of 50 - MidwayUSA


I apologize for my late reply. Thank you DJ Niner!

The why: I'm looking for a heavy projectile that goes subsonic but still uses all the potential of the 10 mm auto cartridge. For example (I've heard the following, no verified sources, take it as an anecdote) the 10 mm got a lot of negative publicity when a US agency decided on a 180-grain subsonic round. This because that preformance can be achieved with the shorter .40 S&W, which is more forgiving for the users with smaller hands. I have really big hands and I love big grips, that's why I'm looking at 10mm as an alternative.

Why not .45?
I prefer the larger magazine capacity of the 9mm and 10mm. Personal preference, nothing more.

*Why heavy?
I want a cartridge which is loaded to the highest pressure allowed, still yielding a subsonic projectile. The 230-grain is right in the transonic range, but I want some margin. On glock-talk they suggested that a 260 grain projectile was optimal for this purpose. Still haven't found a good mould, if you know of one please do tell.*


----------



## Abr

HK Dan said:


> That's the popular myth Tex. If ya read Chapter 4 of "The GLOCK in Competition" he does an outstanding analasys of the issue. It's not the polygonal rifling that causes the problem!


That's really interesting, what is the cause then?
And do you know how to fix it?


----------



## WilliamDahl

I have never shot anything other than cast lead bullets in any of my Glocks.


----------

